# Coordinating A Scraping Class In Nc - Spring 2016



## Rusty Hobs (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm coordinating a scraping class to be held at Peter Ross' shop in Siler City, North Carolina in the spring of 2016.  The class will be taught by Richard King.  Dates in May are being considered.  The class would be Friday, Saturday and Sunday, with an option for a 2-day advanced class on Monday and Tuesday.  Let me know if you may be interested and I can post additional Information.
Walt


----------



## benkeller3 (Sep 29, 2015)

Please let me know about what matures on this.

Ben


----------



## Rusty Hobs (Sep 29, 2015)

benkeller3 said:


> Please let me know about what matures on this.
> 
> Ben


If you will email me your e-mail address I will send you info on the class.
thanks for your interest,
Walt B


----------



## ventosa (Nov 6, 2015)

Please send info on class  

ventosa@hughes.net  Alex Mclennan  
Scotland neck nc


----------



## rallycat (Nov 6, 2015)

Also interested. Message sent.


----------



## Rusty Hobs (Nov 7, 2015)

PMs and emails sent.  

I believe the class is full.  I will know for sure in about a week when Richard King returns from Germany.  Thanks for all of those that expressed interest.  There is another class in the planning stages that will be in the fall 2016 to be located the Machine Shop Museum of the Tuckahoe Steam and Gas Association, in Easton, MD.
The date is not yet precisely defined: definitely some time between September and mid November 2016.  You can track this class at: 

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/v...ection/dc-scraping-class-looking-home-302234/


----------



## foxmusfast (Nov 10, 2015)

I would like info as well. foxmusfast@yahoo.com


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 10, 2015)

I attended Richard's class last May in Navasota, Texas.  Learned some things I didn't already know and a lot of refresher stuff for me too. 
Highly recommend to anyone wanting to learn how to scrape the proper method and not a bunch of "chicken scratch" as Richard puts it.
I believe there is a advance course that may have a one or two openings still available that will be taught in Navasota in Feburary.  I don't have plans attending, just thought I would mention it.  Ken


----------

